# How to use the QJ timer on a PC?



## AnaAcostaxx (Dec 7, 2014)

i need som help with that. i buy the QJ timmer and i try to conect to my pc but i have to download an amm program and when i try to open this appear:
CCT 0.9.3 Sun Dec 07 08:46:49 CST 2014

Couldn't find file!Couldn't find file!


HELP PLEASE! :confused:


----------

